# Texas CHL UNDER 21 military need help



## logan_zugg (Feb 28, 2012)

I have my chl and im in the navy and only 19 years old. and in IL right now so i no i cant carry there but im moving to VA here after while but in states that you have to be 21 to CC in with no military exception unlike texas. Am i still allowed to carry there since they allow texas licenses? thanks!!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

It's a no-go in VA:


> *P. A valid concealed handgun or concealed weapon permit or license issued by another state *shall authorize the holder of such permit or* license who is at least 21 years of age to carry a concealed handgun in the Commonwealth, provided* (i) the issuing authority provides the means for instantaneous verification of the validity of all such permits or licenses issued within that state, accessible 24 hours a day, and (ii) except for the age of the permit or license holder and the type of weapon authorized to be carried, the requirements and qualifications of that state's law are adequate to prevent possession of a permit or license by persons who would be denied a permit in the Commonwealth under this section. The Superintendent of State Police shall (a) in consultation with the Office of the Attorney General determine whether states meet the requirements and qualifications of this section, (b) maintain a registry of such states on the Virginia Criminal Information Network (VCIN), and (c) make the registry available to law-enforcement officers for investigative purposes. The Superintendent of the State Police, in consultation with the Attorney General, may also enter into agreements for reciprocal recognition with any state qualifying for recognition under this subsection.


----------



## logan_zugg (Feb 28, 2012)

So evan if i have my chl in texas i cant carry in Virginia till my 21 bday evan as military?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

logan_zugg said:


> So evan if i have my chl in texas i cant carry in Virginia till my 21 bday evan as military?


right


----------



## JBarL (Sep 15, 2011)

Logan,

First off thank you for your service to Our Country. Now as a Certified DPS CHL instructor teddy and va marine is correct, even tho you have a license in Texas if you visit another state, You have to know and follow that states carry laws. I always tell my students to make sure they read the handgun laws of the state they plan on visiting or stay for a period of time. just keep in mind there is no such thing as ignorance of the law... with that said do some research or go to Texas DPS website click on Concealed handgun and look for reciprocal agreements and read Virginia state laws.... hope this helps
JBarL


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

The only thing that goes in favor of the 18 vs 21 thing is alcohol and only on a military installation. Every thing else goes by state laws.
(unless you get a nice bartender in Bay city Mich. In 1974 that says piss on the law while youre in uniform and serves you any way:smt083


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

scooter said:


> The only thing that goes in favor of the *18 vs 21 thing is alcohol and only on a military installation*. Every thing else goes by state laws.
> (unless you get a nice bartender in Bay city Mich. In 1974 that says piss on the law while youre in uniform and serves you any way:smt083


That went out the window a while ago. 21 to drink, even on base.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

When in states that have reciprocity with your permit, you are bound by their rules/restrictions. 
For instance: I can carry legally at a school in UT, but there are plenty of other states that UT has reciprocity with, where would be a very bad idea.


----------



## GenericET (Feb 13, 2012)

I was speaking with a firearms instructor from our gun cub who teaches all across the country. He was telling me some of the differences in rules for ccw from different states. Here in the great commonwealth of PA we are allowed to carry in a bar and even at the bar right up until we are too drunk to drive. At that point we are now carrying illegally. Some states you can carry in a bar as long as you don't sit AT the bar and some you can't even carry in a resteraunt that serves booze even if you aren't drinking. In florida you can carry almost anywhere but if you have the gun in your pocket you are breaking the law. All firearms must be carried above the waist.
Very important that you know the rules in the state you are carrying.
Personally I think it is boguss that you can go overseas to defend the country but we aren't going to trust you to defend yourself or your home. I am not saying that all 19 year olds should be allowed to carry, but that Military ID should at least open that door for you. 
Be consoled in the fact you will not be under 21 for long. Trust me on that one.
ET


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

VAMarine said:


> That went out the window a while ago. 21 to drink, even on base.


Learn something new every day...I didnt know they had changed that!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

scooter said:


> Learn something new every day...I didnt know they had changed that!


when i was in you had to be 21 unless that base was less than 50 miles from a state with a lower drinking age, then it was lowered to that age....

they figured it would cut down on dui

i was in cheyenne wyo, but the drinking age in colorado (40 miles away) was 18 or 19....


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

The base commander can authorize under 21 to drink, but it is rare and usually only on special occasions. I saw it happen 3 times in 15 years.


----------



## logan_zugg (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey everyone i really thank you for all the digging you did for me. really helps. Dont get a lot of time to look up stuff like that. I am now in VA and have been working 12 hour days plus getting ready to go on my first deployment. 8 months So thanks for the help!!! got my chl in texas and only got to carry for 2 days while on leave  but thats ok will be plenty of time for that. talk to yall soon.


----------

